

Ask YC: Who's launching something soon? - robmnl

I'd like to get to know some more of the startups you people are launching. When's your launch date?<p>What are you launching?
======
jmitchell
Just launched <http://markmail.org/> Mailing list search for open-source
communities is the first thing out of the gate.

------
german
We launched a few months ago: <http://prezentit.com>

~~~
ptn
Thumbs up for being in Spanish (I'm peruvian).

~~~
german
I'm peruvian too! thats cool, you can contact me if you want (mail in profile)

------
jakewolf
Jan. so top secret we couldn't apply to YC

------
edw519
We're in stealth mode, so I can't tell you.

But...

If you highlight everything between

here

010010101100101001010010010100010101001111011010101010

and here,

and read it upside down in a mirror,

you'll know everything we are prepared to divulge now.

~~~
ptn
I don't get it. :(

------
rrival
Beta in December, stealth mode. Fun fun fun.

------
samwise
Cure for cancer. ETA 01/01/08

------
pownz0r
Stealth mode is for hacks

